# Cheapest freezone company formations in UAE



## Perbinder (Jul 16, 2016)

There is quite a lot of info in the forum regarding freezone formation but I thought I would summarise the latest pricing structures from the cheapest ones in 2016. 

I have contacted many freezone areas and private companies. Many of the freezone areas did not contact me back by email. 

The cheapest ones currently are:
UAQ FTZ
Micro business license: 13500 AED no visa
Freelance: 16500 AED + 1 Visa - cost 2500 AED + medical + ID
Commercial or consultancy: 20500 AED + 2 visas

Ajman
Business centre: 11900 AED 1 activity, 13200 AED 2activities, 14500 AED 3 activities 
Beware they have a uk branch but the guy there tried to tell me that it costs £6k to setup when the costs from the UAE are as above. 

RAK FTZ
Commercial 13500 AED no visa, 18400 1 visa
Consulting 17500 AED No visa, 21900 1 visa

Fujairah creative city
Similar prices to above but they never got back to me by email or phone. Got prices from private companies. 

The private companies charge between 2-10000 AED To do the processing and help but many allow everything to be done online or by post. 

Hope this helps others in their search.


----------



## AquaSky (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you for the detailed information.Could you share the recent update of your endeavor?
How is UAQ FTZ in email communications?(Do they reply?)


----------

